# Can i clean my incisions from lap



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys.
I have taken the bandage off my belly button and it is full of dried blood is there anyway i can clean this and what should i use, i do know that i am unable to get this wet, does anybody have any suggestions?

I havent taken the other ones off as yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would it it alone hun

why haven't you taken the others off? were you advised to take them off today?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry Kara, did you mean "you would leave it alone"?
I were advised to take them off yesterday but worried incase they catch on something as the ends of the stiches are very long.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Hi leighsa, we have spoken before - I'm a nurse
Glad you're op went ok. Advice these days is to take dressings off otherwise the wound gets damp and warm under the dressing which is a perfect environment for bacteria to grow. Don't worry to much about the dry blood as it will soon come away but if you do want to clean it I would advise you just boil some water and let it cool down and just clean it with a bit of cotton wool


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Moo, i have now taken them off...  Whilst you are back id like to ask you something.
In Oct 08 i had Hycosy - dye test and it showed that left tube had Hydrosalphinx (now removed) & my right tube had peritoneal spill/patent, which i thought meant open?

Why a few months later, after having lap am i now being told that right tube is blocked.....

Also what do they mean when they say it has adhesions?

Moo do you by any chance work as a nurse at the heath?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Hi leighsa, sorry I went off line last night.
Yes you were right - peritoneal spill does mean that your right tube was fully open

Normally all your abdominal organs are tightly packed together in a sort of membrane but free to move to a certain degree. Sometimes you can develop adhesions in the abdomen which is basically scar tissue and 'bits' of you can become stuck to the abdominal wall or stuck to each other. This can cause pain or reduce function. Have you had any surgery like perhaps your appendix out as this can often cause adhesions especially around the fallopian tubes. 

I don't work at the Heath I'm afraid. I work in Swindon it's just that most of my nursing background is surgery so I know a bit about these things


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

No i havent had my appendix out.... however i have had minor surgery in that area, 
i have had hycosy, about 8 years ago had 2 colposcopy, loop treatments to take away cancerous cells, second time they had come back and spread further to the neck of the womb so they had to do a bigger biopsy... when i aksed them if this would affect my fertility they old me no..... and of course i were young then and didnt even think about having children, but now all these years later im having these problems and im sure its down to that.


----------

